# I feel Hopeless in my Marriage



## PoeticLove (Oct 21, 2011)

My husband is a good hard working man, and for that I am greatful to have him in life. But lately I've been feeling really down at the fact that I still have no job. Before my husband and I met, I had always worked for my own. When I moved four hours from home to be with him we agreed that I wouldn't work until our child was either in daycare or preschool. Now he has been pressuring me a lot about working. Although our son is in neither daycare or preschool, I feel that it wouldnt hurt to start working. I had applied at many places in our area. I only had one call back to be interviewed but I didnt take the job because it would had complicated both my husband and my schedule with having one car. With that being said, he always make me feel faulted for not having a job. Im doing the best I can to make things good without worrying about money and so forth. Finacially we are in a safe place with him being in the military. I just cant get over the feeling as if he think I am not trying or I just dont want to work. He is always down my neck about it and makes me feel like I have nothing to offer into this marriage. What can I do to get over this?


----------



## Cherry (Sep 23, 2009)

How old is your child? You say you are financially safe. What reason(s) does he give for wanting you to work outside the home, because raising a child is work, by the way that is what you are contributing to the marriage._Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lyn (Mar 10, 2010)

Why has he changed his mind? Is he aware of the job market in your area? When my daughter was young, I took in playmates to add to the household income and it was a wonderful help.

Best,

Lyn


----------



## justBme (Dec 5, 2011)

I can't begin to tell you how much I feel your frustration. I left my friends, family, and career to relocate with my fiance' (also military) and was told that working was not important....as soon as I arrived the pressure started. I sent out countless resumes and went on a few interviews until I finally found 2 part time jobs. Even though I am working I still get comments on a daily basis about how much I make or that I have too much free time. He also says that I am "not happy" and complain about being lonely or miss my friends too much. I told him we need some counseling or this was going to destroy us. Do they really not realize the things we sacrafice for their career?, deployments, moves??


----------

